# Short Game HDCP



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you know your SGHDCP? If not, here's how to figure it. On holes that you do not reach the green in regulation (gir), you count the number of strokes/putts it takes you to hole out. Once your round is complete, you add up all the numbers, and then divide by the number of hole you missed your GIR. 

So let's say you had 10 holes that you did not reach the greens in regulation. For those 10 holes it took you 35 total strokes and/or putts to hole out. 35/10 = 3.5.....3.5 is your short game hndcp for those 10 holes. (15 extra strokes) To give you some idea as to this hdcp number's importance, 2.0 would be almost perfect, 2.25 is really good, and that 3.5 above is not so good. 

Here's another example. On a par 4, your second shot missed the green. It took a chip, and two putts to hole out. The sghdcp for that hole is 3. On another par 4 your second shot misses the green. It takes you a chip, and 1 putt to hole out. The sghdcp for that hole is 2. Average those two par 4s together and you have a 2.5 sghdcp. Ideally you want a sghdcp of 2.5 or less. 

If you hit a green in regulation, you do not use that hole to figure into your sghdcp. :thumbsup:


----------

